# Need: Tree Removal/Retaining wall/Backfill/Sod



## Rpt (Dec 4, 2010)

Need estimates on the following as soon as possible:
1) Tree Removal
2) Retaining Wall
3) Backfill/Dirt
4) Privacy Fence
5) Prep and level (with dirt) yard for sod
6) Lay Sod


The house is in Pensacola (Cordova Park), Looking for anyone willing to do the work for the right price...can piece it out if you cant do it all. Email me at [email protected] with your information and we can meet up to show you the propoerty. I need a fast turn around. Thanks


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Sent you an email about items 4, 5, & 6. The emails from [email protected]


----------

